# German WWI wreck Scharnhorst discovered off Falklands



## daftandbarmy (5 Dec 2019)

German WWI wreck Scharnhorst discovered off Falklands

The wreck of a World War One German armoured cruiser has been located off the Falkland Islands, where it was sunk by the British navy 105 years ago.

SMS Scharnhorst was the flagship of German Vice-Admiral Maximilian Graf von Spee's East Asia Squadron.

It was sunk on 8 December 1914 with more than 800 men on board, including Vice-Adm von Spee himself. The leader of the search for the wreckage said the moment of discovery was "extraordinary".

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-50670743?SThisFB&fbclid=IwAR0EHWkIExX5a5Yx9YhDeWmeyI9PfnoGNz7Pp-Rnju9_jrT9LIdfCbSQzbg


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Dec 2019)

Armoured cruisers were a type built before WW I, made obsolete by dreadnoughts and battlecruisers:
https://books.google.ca/books?id=YF9EBgAAQBAJ&pg=PA189&lpg=PA189&dq=%22armoured+cruisers%22&source=bl&ots=5TmphDX9LQ&sig=ACfU3U3FE1ROTalmi573e_pn25PRUll8xw&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjTqqCCnJ_mAhXnp1kKHYF4D0cQ6AEwNHoECGYQAQ#v=onepage&q=%22armoured%20cruisers%22&f=false

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Dec 2019)

I found that Mr Von Spee saying that the loss of the Admiral and sons would not be in vain, but they did die in vain as Germany lost WW1. Perhaps I just understand the sentiment. I would have said that died doing their duty to their King and nation.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Dec 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I found that Mr Von Spee saying that the loss of the Admiral and sons would not be in vain, but they did die in vain as Germany lost WW1. Perhaps I just understand the sentiment. I would have said that died doing their duty to their King and nation.



I know a few guys who did not die in vain, and they did their duty for a fairly ambiguous cause. So I'm thinking that's not a bad qualification.


----------

